# What's wrong with my vowels?



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

This started happening several days ago. It's very weird and I never heard of this problem before.

When I type something out (forum post or document or whatever), then go back and proof-read it, I find a lot of words are missing vowels. Any or all the vowels, and ONLY the vowels. So I have to type them back into the words where they are missing.

I've had to be extra careful about proofreading for several days now. I hate to edit a post to put the vowels back into the words.

It's not happening when I c/p.

The keys are not sticky. This doesn't make any sense. :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Try more roughage.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

In ordr to sav mney, Chuck has gon to a keystrk metrd, per wrd systm. So it is like in the oldn days of sndng telgrms. So many of thos vowls r redndnt to cmprehnsn anyway. U've obviously gon ovr ur keystrk lmt. :typomat:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

They make special diapers for adults with loss of vowel control.


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

The keys do not have to be sticky. Those keys that are used the most tend to be the first to break. They will likely specifically NOT be sticky, and you have to press them SLIGHTLY harder than the rest of your keys eventually (usually happens after two to three years of good keyboard usage). If you're a typist, you will naturally hit all the keys the same pressure, so those will not come out. It's likely you need to buy a new keyboard, but there is the possibility that some food or something got under those specific keys, in which case it might just need a good cleaning. (do not use water )


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

snoozy said:


> In ordr to sav mney, Chuck has gon to a keystrk metrd, per wrd systm. So it is like in the oldn days of sndng telgrms. So many of thos vowls r redndnt to cmprehnsn anyway. U've obviously gon ovr ur keystrk lmt. :typomat:


Myb we gt metrd whn we rch 16,000 psts. Wht hppns whn I rch 20,000 psts?


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> Myb we gt metrd whn we rch 16,000 psts. Wht hppns whn I rch 20,000 psts?


Thn u gt ratnd 4 xeedg ur keystrk crbn ftprnt & mst wrt w/o vowls in Hwn:

10 Hawaiian Vowels: 5 vowels: a e i o u [pronounced: ah eh ee oh oo] + 5 vowels with kahakÃ´: Ã¢ Ãª Ã® Ã´ Ã» [pronounced with elongated sounds: AH EH EE OH OO]

What's a kahakÃ´? (kaha = mark) + ( kÃ´ = elongate). It is a diacritical mark that is a horizontal line over a vowel to signify elongation of its sound. Instead of one beat of sound, give it two. In English, this mark is called the macron.

8 Hawaiian Consonants: h, k, l, m, n, p, w, ` [pronounced: heh, peh, keh, lah, moo, noo, peh, veh, `oh kee nah]

What's an `okina? (`oki = cut) + na (a suffix that makes a word a noun). It is a diacritical mark that looks like " a tiny "6" with the hole filled in." Known in English as a "glottal stop," it signifies a break in the breath, as in "oh-oh." Because `okina is recognized as a consonant, there are eight (8) consonants in the Hawaiian language.

Gd lk!


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I agree with trying to replace your keyboard. They wear out easy. Also, I'd like to know, does it just do that in certain applications/websites or does it do it every where?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

My theory is, it's a cyber-attack by rogue elements of the Polish government, trying to recover their vowels, most of which were stolen many years ago, and have been missing ever since.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Perhaps time for one of these custom keyboards. This one has a nice old time look about it. http://datamancer.net/keyboards/vonslattoriginal/vonslattoriginal.htm Don't flinch when you see the price as it is a custom with old time typewriter styled keys.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Myb we gt metrd whn we rch 16,000 psts. Wht hppns whn I rch 20,000 psts?




Someone is going to pay you a visit to find out why you're spending so much time on the computer...


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

LC,

Would you like to "Buy A Vowel", or spin?

RF


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a brand new keyboard and it's still doing it. :shrug:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Have you tried a USB port keyboard? Your PS2 port might have gone bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

The old keyboard was PS2 port. The new one is USB.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Well darn! Thought for sure that would be it.

The more I think about I'm pretty sure the problem is that your keyboard is possessed. How about an exorcism???


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

How fast do you type? lol...there are three computers where I work that I obviously type too fast for. I KNOW I hit the proper letters, but I am always missing tons of letters. It doesn't happen on any of the other computers there... go figure


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

This is driving me crazy!!

It's not *just* the vowels. Sometimes it's part of the consonants or other characters.


aaronwesley94 said:


> How fast do you type? lol...there are three computers where I work that I obviously type too fast for. I KNOW I hit the proper letters, but I am always missing tons of letters. It doesn't happen on any of the other computers there... go figure


I am a very slow 2 fingered typist.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

ladycat said:


> It's not *just* the vowels. Sometimes it's part of the consonants or other characters.


If the problem occurs with a USB keyboard as well, that rules out a hardware problem. What's left is software -- either your operating system got tweaked somehow, or a virus of some sort (although I've never heard of a virus doing that).


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Any chance you're using a different font than usual? Sometimes downloaded fonts will behave like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

No, I haven't changed fonts.

However, now that you mention it, I think it's only happening in IE. But I'm not positive, so I'm going to start paying attention and see if that's really the case.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

IE bites. Use Firefox.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Rose said:


> IE bites. Use Firefox.


The problem with FF is, my accelerator doesn't work in it, and I get REAL tired of pages timing out and never loading. 

So I'm stuck with IE.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

I opened this thread hoping to find answers! DH is having a problem with some of his letters also, though it only seems to be happening when typing in Word or other Office documents. (office 2003) His problem is that he cannot type in Caps, and it only affects the keys on the right side of the keyboard, "o" "l" etc...
I uninstalled & reinstalled office 2003 and the problem is still there.


----------

